# Cooler Repair Tip # 168.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">FISHING TIP # 168<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">REPLACEMENT PARTS FOR YOUR COOLER<o></o>[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Everybody breaks a cooler lid strap from time to time. Replacement is easy--IF YOU CAN FIND SOMEBODY WHO STOCKS THEM or---use a length of 49 strand aircraft cable or 400# test mono. Crimp a solid copper electrical wire lug on each end of the cable or mono and use it to replace the plastic strap. This is a quick and easy fix that will outlast several coolers.[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o>








</o>[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Hinges are easy to make out of Nylon winch strap. Burn the ends to keep strap from raveling then burn holes for the screws.[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">







[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Latches are a little more difficult because you'll need a couple of boat top snaps and a little bit of winch strap. Burn holes for the screws and snapthen attach them to your cooler.[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">All of these "Homemade" components will outlast the cooler many times over. I'll follow up with "Crack and hole repair in a later tip."[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 12pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">[/B]


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have any pics of this, I am having trouble visualizing this fix! Once again thanks for the tip!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year, I took some plastics and cans up to the recycling dumpster and somebody had thrown away a perfectly good Igloo 54 qt. Only thing wrong was the hinges were broken.

As you allprobably know, hinges are something like $3 a piece.

I had just put new cut-to-fit all-weather floor mats in my daughter's car and saved the rubber strips I cut off. I just cuttwo pieces of rubber to fit, punched some holes and used the screws that were still in the cooler. Works like a charm. I added it to the other 15 coolers in the garage.

I found a 25 qt Igloo a few months ago with the same problem. Gonna fix it the same way.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't have any but I can make some after lunch. Which ones do you need>


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I added a photo for the hinge and the retaining strap. I didn't have any bimini top snaps handy and forgot to pick some up while in town yeaterday.

I neglected tomention that replacement carrying handles can be made out of rope and small PVC pipe.

If you still have problems visualing this, let me know.

Ken


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes these are great tips I did this to my cooler over a year ago. Even better for the clasps is to make a piece of short 1/4" bungee cord with three loops, I used hog rings to make them. and attach. I will try to get pictures soon of what I did. but it works super and holds the to firmly. I even used the bungee for the top stap so it gives a little.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I love hog rings. I need to show a few applications I use.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes Please do. Always looking for better mouse traps. Ha Ha.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks, my big cooler hinges broke a week ago, was trying to figure out how to fix them.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I've taken an old seatbelt and cut a length for a hindge. Took a ice pick or awl and heated it up to melt holes for the screws.


----------

